# Motorola CLS-series Business Radios



## NoNameMan (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi All,

Has anyone used the Motorola CLS-series UHF business band walkie-talkies for outdoor activities? If so, are they are good as GMRS or FRS radios in terms of range? Are the frequencies on the CLS radios user-selectable? Thanks.


----------

